# Spectralight CNC Lathe Sherline!



## Contract_Pilot (Nov 19, 2016)

Been Sitting in the Closet... For To Long.

Not sure if i want to finish so many projects in the burner! Not sure what it is even worth! Maybe just pack it away for another day? 

Started the update to Modern 160oz in Stepper & Drives.


----------

